# Customer Beaten to Death by Wal-Mart Employees



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Customer Beaten to Death by Wal-Mart Employees *

weirdasianews.com - At Wal-Mart, theft is not tolerated. At least not at the Wal-Mart in Jingdezhen, China, where a customer died at the hands of Wal-Mart employees who suspected


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Moral of the story. Don't steal.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Outstanding way to keep shoplifting in check.. 
If the signs read "Shoplifters will be beaten to Death" instead of Prosecuted, I think that u would significantly cut back on merchandise loss.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hardcore LP.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've always felt the sign should read, "Shoplifters will be PERSECUTED to the fullest extent of the law."

They all claim persecution anyway, why not make it the norm?

But BEATING TO DEATH, well, how can you argue with THAT?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Clean up aisle 10..


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Great sign and great mess in aisle 10!


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

I knew there were positions as Wal-Mart Greeters, but I never heard of Wal-Mart Beaters!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

And the Fozzie award, for the most corny joke goes to...









Waka waka waka...​


dave7336 said:


> I knew there were positions as Wal-Mart Greeters, but I never heard of Wal-Mart Beaters!!!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet! And in this country they are not allowed to physically stop a suspect or follow them out of the store because they are afraid of the liabilities! WEAK!


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

RodneyFarva said:


> And the Fozzie award, for the most corny joke goes to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just upset that you didn't think of it first... ha ha


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

who would win in a fight, fozzie or kermit?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> who would win in a fight, fozzie or kermit?


I love this site.....a thread about a guy getting viciously murdered at Walmart turns into a a debate about the toughest Muppet...O my moneys on Kermit..anyone that coud bang Miss Piggy has to be a pretty tough sob.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I love this site.....a thread about a guy getting viciously murdered at Walmart turns into a a debate about the toughest Muppet...O my moneys on Kermit..anyone that coud bang Miss Piggy has to be a pretty tough sob.


+1


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

jedediah1 said:


> who would win in a fight, fozzie or kermit?


My favorite Muppets, Statler and Waldorf, would school both of them:










[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k779dRtC2g&NR=1"]YouTube- Why do we always come here?[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14njUwJUg1I"]YouTube- Statler and waldorf (excellent)[/nomedia]


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As for muppets, how can you to Super Grover? He'd kick all their asses and wouldn't NEED a gun like Kermit.

Kermit, only a real frog could pork that tenderloin. Waka Waka!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

dave7336 said:


> You're just upset that you didn't think of it first... ha ha


You don't know how right you are!



jedediah1 said:


> who would win in a fight, fozzie or kermit?


...and I dunno but that eagle muppet looked pretty badass... and pissed, I think he could hold his own!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> As for muppets, how can you to Super Grover? He'd kick all their asses and wouldn't NEED a gun like Kermit.
> Kermit, only a real frog could pork that tenderloin. Waka Waka!


Oh, Super Grover, I love it! I had a Super Grover dress when I was a little girl and thought I was all that when I wore it. Good times.


----------

